# كتب هامة جدا فى علم الادارة و هم ادارة الموارد البشرية و دورة حياة المشروع



## aly_moh (29 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركات
اقدم لاخوانى الكرام كتابين
الكتاب الاول
The Project Management Life Cycle Mar 2006
و هو كتاب خاص يناقش البدء فى المشروع و تخطيط المشروع و تنفيذ المشروع , الخ ...............
للتحميل اضغط هنا
http://www.7622.com/download.asp?id=770&book=book1

الكتاب الثانى Managing.Projects.in.Human.Resources.Training.and.Developement.Apr.2006
و هو كتاب خاص يناقش موضوع ادارة الموارد البشرية و علاقتها بالمشروعات
و يحتوى علي تعريف المشروعات و اهدافها و ادارة الازمات و المخاطر و توقع الوقت و التكاليف للمشروع و التخطيط للجودة و تنفيذ المشروع , الخ .................
اقراء و استمتع
للتحميل اضغط هنا
http://www.7622.com/download.asp?id=769&book=book1

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ [محمد : 7]

صدق الله العظيم 

علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## labeeb (31 مايو 2006)

رائع ... اشكرك جزيل الشكر على الكتب 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmeddd1 (17 يونيو 2006)

زادك الله علما 
لو كانت فيه كتب بالعربية في نفس التخصص افدنا بارك الله فيك


----------



## aly_moh (18 يونيو 2006)

شكرا يا جماعة 
و جارى البحث عن الكتب باللغة العربية


----------



## kha (19 يونيو 2006)

مشكور على الاختيار الجيد وأمل المزيد 

وتقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## طه المهندس (18 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير واتمنى لك التوفيق دائما


----------



## النائف (19 سبتمبر 2006)

جزيت خير الجزاء على هذه الكتب القيمه


----------



## hasan2004 (7 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا" جزيلا"


----------

